# VMAX Overboost



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Was down at Brunters yesterday & put my GT-R down the runway to see what she was capable of:

Managed a best run (timing beam recorded) of 197mph  my previous highest was a few years back in my DMS M5 of 182mph so slaughtered that. So close to the 200mph i can't see my wallet resisting that milestone [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Quite a few TT's at yesterdays event (including the TT Shop green one among a few TTRS's), however their speeds are not listed on P/H yet.

Attached the thread link as i'm sure they'll all be up their soon.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... st+Results


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent going Paul 8)

No need to spend any more money, just need a very cold day .... and a good following wind....maybe!

Someone really needs to beat LeonS sometime though - that RUF is just mental!

Anyone know what the LFA managed? Sounded amazing in the clips I've seen.

I need to get me to another one of these event (as a passenger) - really enjoyed the one I went to with Clive a couple of years ago.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I agree with Naughty.

I'm sure the weather could make a lot of difference. Do you recall the day you was in the RS6 and me the S4. I think it was -2C. A day like that you surely help .... although I guess the resistance goes up.

Top result and for 3mph I guess it won't be a cheap mod....but then I guess that being beaten by a Vauxhall is some incentive :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Top result and for 3mph I guess it won't be a cheap mod....but then I guess that being beaten by a Vauxhall is some incentive :wink:


That's some going mind. 201mph with four in the car.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can you all shut up please. I didn't go coz I was poorly, so I don't want to hear about how much fun it was, ok? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Can you all shut up please. I didn't go coz I was poorly, so I don't want to hear about how much fun it was, ok? :lol:


You missed a good one Clive, however as above i wish it had been a few degrees cooler as perhaps that could have entered me into the 200mph club.

As Per the Cayman thread  they again had some exotics attending such as a Noble M600 (driven by Richard Meaden), a Lexus LSF (only UK RHD car), brought down by Lexus GB & 3 different RUF's. A late arrival was a stunning Pearl White 599 GTO, whose owner i informed that white cars are now only driven/owned by Chavs & Pikeys :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow thats incredible! What power you running? 600+bhp?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Can you all shut up please. I didn't go coz I was poorly, so I don't want to hear about how much fun it was, ok? :lol:


You should have called - I would have happily taken your car down the runway for a few runs! :lol:

Hope you're feeling better now


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't worry Paul, I was only passengering...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> Wow thats incredible! What power you running? 600+bhp?


Steve, best guesstimate would be around 630bhp & about 620lbsft. Can only base that on a 595bhp rolling road a couple of months back, but that was before new intakes (alot larger than OEM), new injectors that are almost double the size of the OEM's & an SVM bumper intake system. Although the above likely doesn't huge numbers, it does make a massive difference in performance terms as the 2 things the engine craves (fuel & air) have their capacity greatly increased.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Ooh, a video clip on YouTube


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats incredible! What power you running? 600+bhp?
> ...


Must be the best car you've owned for tuning then? I bet it would do a high 10 on the 1/4 as well! You're a lucky man :mrgreen:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

http://www.vmax200.com/vmax-overboost.php

None too shabby position on that list Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> http://www.vmax200.com/vmax-overboost.php
> 
> None too shabby position on that list Paul


Cheers Clive, i think overall i was 5th as another Monaro (tuned to just under 1000bhp) managed to break 200mph 

So close to the magic 200, it's going to take alot of will power to not try & eek a few extra ponies out of her to crack 200. May just try to run at the Winter VMAX & hopefully some low temps will be enough (here's hoping). Make sure you get to the next one


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Ooh, a video clip on YouTube


Woohoo! Quality stuff Paul - this is my fave car by a long stretch. Keep up the good work ace!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sonatina said:


> Keep up the good work ace!
> :wink:
> Mark


Is that your pet-name for Paul? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont know much about these VMax events, but is it invitation only, and if it is......... why the feck is there a Honda Jazz there :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I dont know much about these VMax events, but is it invitation only, and if it is......... why the feck is there a Honda Jazz there :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Paul


Because that chap's NSX wasn't fit to run on the day. He only had one timed run IIRC but did well at "most sideways" on the way back to the start.

Oddly enough I spotted four NXSs on my way home - on their way to Japfest at Castle Combe I think.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul - what's the fastest run by a GTR at VMAX ? Was it yours? If not there can't be much in it.... can there?

p.s. I can't believe it was 2005 when I was there on that chilly day and you had the RS6 !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Paul - what's the fastest run by a GTR at VMAX ? Was it yours? If not there can't be much in it.... can there?
> 
> p.s. I can't believe it was 2005 when I was there on that chilly day and you had the RS6 !


It's been a day full of "where did all those years go" moments.

To date i believe mine is the joint quickest GT-R that's run at VMAX as a 750R was also running on Saturday & managed a 197 but he was holding back a touch & entering the main runway about 30mph slower than me, so it's likely that car could top out just over 200 with good conditions & a good run.

Very likely i'll leave mine now as far as any futher modifications, although i'll probably change the discs to Alcon & pads to Carbonetics to improve on track performance as i feel with this final alteration the car will be as good as i could ever require.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No you won't Paul - you'll do something to get it over 200


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> No you won't Paul - you'll do something to get it over 200


This.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Remove the windscreen wipers and wing mirrors?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Remove the windscreen wipers and wing mirrors?


Tried folding the mirrors in but i'm of the thinking given the very low .cd of the car that i'm probably better keeping the mirrors on as they'll aide airflow.

Bit drastic, but i recall when the RUF's & GT2's (a few years back) were trying to crack 200, they removed the rather large rear wing & that just about did it, however at those speeds removing high speed stability aids is perhaps too much 

Will just hope the next one is in the Winter as i reckon that may just be enough to eak that extra 3mph.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And of course removing bits of the car is cheating!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> And of course removing bits of the car is cheating!


What about taping over front end panel gaps, thus reducing drag?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Surely, if you're looking for a short term one-off power boost that requires 100BHP ish then Nitrous is the way to go.

These people are your friends

At those speeds only brute force will shift the volume of air you need to, so unless you reduce the drag then you will need quite a lot more horsepower.

Losing weight would only help if you were still accelerating hard at the end of the run. Mass has little influence on maximum speed, only acceleration. Weight may actually help by keeping the car closer to the ground, but may increase tyre rolling resistance.

Actually, you could lower the suspension, wind all the brake pistons back and tape over any gaps and the wipers. Potentially there has got to be 3mph in it. Pump up the tyres and away you go.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > And of course removing bits of the car is cheating!
> ...


Defo an option, but the car has a very low .cd already so not sure how much lower i can get. Hoping a cold day will be enough as no intention to raise the power further, other than perhaps adding ceramic coated downpipes.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Surely, if you're looking for a short term one-off power boost that requires 100BHP ish then Nitrous is the way to go.
> 
> These people are your friends
> 
> ...


Defo not going the NOS route & nothing really available to reduce weight other than me dieting


----------

